# Estimating stone for landscape



## ayastigi (May 9, 2005)

I have a question concerning estimating stone walls, and stone retaining walls. With all the different types of stone and sizes, is there a general estimating guide as to how much stone is needed for a given project? For instance, patio stone here is texas can range from 1 1/4 inch thick to 2 1/4 inch thick and can cover about 60 square feet per ton. This is easy to figure how much stone is needed, but what about when it comes to stone is various sizes for retaining walls. Here we have stone that is 2 to inches thick and of differing weight depending whether it is sandstone or limestone. So how does a person determine how much of this type of stone will cover a certain amount of the retaining wall to be built? Let's say a reatining wall or driveway entrance wall is... 4' tall 1' thick and 20' long. I know how to do the math and figure up how much the footage is, but how much stone is needed for a project like this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I have found the best way to do this is to talk to the stone supplier you are buying from because as you have suspected the shape of the stone determines the amount needed when it comes to dry stacking and such. Most suppliers have a rough guide that tells you how many tons per linear feet, like 1 ton for 10 linear feet of 1 foot tall, wall. If your supplier is able to tell you how much square footage for a patio they should be able to tell you how much linear foot per ton for a wall. Often stone for patios is not the stone you want for a wall, or at least not the same cut shapes. Out here in Colorado you use certain types for each.

You also have to take into consideration waste, the width the wall needs to be and more. It isn't an exact science and you will end up with extra stone. Better to have more than not enough.


----------

